# iOS 5



## Farah Halim hafez (3 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir 


Je viens d acheter un iPad 2 et je souhaite acheter des amplis mais un MSG apparait pour me dire que je n'ai pas iOS 5 , je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire.


 si quelqun peux m'aider . 


Merci d'avance .


----------



## Cédric74 (4 Décembre 2011)

Je ne vois pas le lien entre les amplis, l'ipad et Ios5 mais si ton Ipad n'est pas sous Ios5 il faut le mettre à jour en le connectant à Itunes sur ton Mac ou PC.


----------



## Khronegon (4 Décembre 2011)

> Je ne vois pas le lien entre les amplis, l'ipad et Ios5



certaines apps requièrent désormais IOS5 installé.



> je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire.



Mettre au jour ton ipad2 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4972?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Cédric74 (4 Décembre 2011)

Khronegon a dit:


> certaines apps requièrent désormais IOS5 installé.
> 
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4972?viewlocale=fr_FR



Ah "amplis"=applis ! J'avais pas compris.  Mais on est bien d'accord pour la mise à jour.


----------

